# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  quick spawn dynamic events

## imunderyourbed

what are some good quick spawn dynamic events taht just involves killing mobs?

----------


## BaneW

Guides is not the place to ask this

----------


## imunderyourbed

> Guides is not the place to ask this


its not really an exploit is it?

----------


## pewpewxx

[no questions here]

Post here
Guild Wars 2

----------

